# Radon Slide 6.0, Bremse hinten quitscht, Hinterbau vibriert



## emmiman (12. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre seid März o.g. Slide. Die Bremse hinten und der Hinterbau machen mir Probleme. Trotz mehrfachen Einstellens der Bremse (Kolben fahren parallel raus, Scheibe wird nicht einseitig gezogen, neue Koolsop-Beläge) vibriert der ganze Hinterbau und die Bremse quitscht wie ein Kieslaster. Speichenspannung habe ich auch schon kontrolliert. Die Bremsleistung überzeugt zwar prinzipell. Man gewöhnt sich aber durch die krasse Geräuschentwicklung eine gefährliche Fahrweise/Bremsweise an. 
Ich Laden in Bonn empfehlte man mir neue Beläge (Die eingebauten sollten verglast sein). Die haben es aber auch nicht gebracht. Ich bin auch kein Dauerbremser. 
Habe schon mehrere Scheibenbremsen an anderen Bikes gefahren und eigentlich jedes Problem an den Bremsen selbständig lösen können. Hier bin ich aber ratlos. Vieleicht habt Ihr ja einen Lösungsansatz oder vieleicht ähnliche Probleme. Vieleicht kann sich ja auch von Raden hier jemand äußern. Wenn alles nicht hilft muß ich das Rad wohl im Laden vorbei bringen.

Vorab schon mal Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Mr.Mister (12. August 2011)

Was ist denn verbaut? Eine RX? Wenn ja hier schauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240&highlight=formula+rx

2 Tage Lesestoff  Lösung in kurz: Scheiben tauschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emmiman (12. August 2011)

Mr.Mister schrieb:


> Was ist denn verbaut? Eine RX? Wenn ja hier schauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240&highlight=formula+rx
> 
> 2 Tage Lesestoff  Lösung in kurz: Scheiben tauschen!



Nein es ist eine Avid Elixir R mit 180er Scheiben verbaut.


----------



## konamatze (13. August 2011)

emmiman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre seid März o.g. Slide. Die Bremse hinten und der Hinterbau machen mir Probleme. Trotz mehrfachen Einstellens der Bremse (Kolben fahren parallel raus, Scheibe wird nicht einseitig gezogen, neue Koolsop-Beläge) vibriert der ganze Hinterbau und die Bremse quitscht wie ein Kieslaster. Speichenspannung habe ich auch schon kontrolliert. Die Bremsleistung überzeugt zwar prinzipell. Man gewöhnt sich aber durch die krasse Geräuschentwicklung eine gefährliche Fahrweise/Bremsweise an.
> Ich Laden in Bonn empfehlte man mir neue Beläge (Die eingebauten sollten verglast sein). Die haben es aber auch nicht gebracht. Ich bin auch kein Dauerbremser.
> ...



Hast du mal geschaut ob am Hinterbau alle Schrauben festgezogen sind ?Und spielfrei sollte er auch sein.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Mithras (14. August 2011)

Überprüfe mal den Centerlock-Ring auf Festsitz ... der hatte sich bei mir gelöst, was auch zu schleifen etc.. geführt hat ... 

Das Problem, dass die Löcher/Aussparungen in den Scheiben so blöd reingefräst sind, dass die Scheibe erst abgeschliffen werden muss, bis das quietschfrei geht, hat eigentlich nur Formula und nich Avid ... 

Aber .. evtl tausch trotzdem mal die Hintere mit der Vorderen Scheibe (Hollowtech-Lagerschlüssel benötigt) und guck mal, obs immernoch so is... nich das de ne Monatgsscheibe hast .. (falls doch, ich hätt noch ne neuwertige 180iger quitschfrei Scheibe da  )


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (14. August 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Überprüfe mal den Centerlock-Ring auf Festsitz ... der hatte sich bei mir gelöst, was auch zu schleifen etc.. geführt hat ...
> 
> Das Problem, dass die Löcher/Aussparungen in den Scheiben so blöd reingefräst sind, dass die Scheibe erst abgeschliffen werden muss, bis das quietschfrei geht, hat eigentlich nur Formula und nich Avid ...
> 
> Aber .. evtl tausch trotzdem mal die Hintere mit der Vorderen Scheibe (Hollowtech-Lagerschlüssel benötigt) und guck mal, obs immernoch so is... nich das de ne Monatgsscheibe hast .. (falls doch, ich hätt noch ne neuwertige 180iger quitschfrei Scheibe da  )


Bau die Scheibe aus, und schleif sie mit einem ölstein ab, das geht bei der RX ganz gut, danach richte sie neu aus und achte darauf das die Scheibe keinen Schlag hat.
Falls sie einen hat, nimmst du einen Engländer und richtest sie vorsichtig aus


----------

